# Transmission case finish



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a rebuilt TH 400 trans that I will be installing in my 65 GTO restoration. The case was cleaned but still has residual discoloration etc Any suggestions on a paint finish other than Eastwood. I like the Eastwood line but is a real problem getting the paint up in my area.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Powder coat would look sweet!


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Good suggestion, but too much work at this point. Transmission is already assembled.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If your area is Canada, look for a Rustoleum product. There are aluminum paints but my experience with them is that they hold any grease they cone in contact with and the paint rubs off on your hands. I would look for a satin silver possibly a high temp or engine paint too for the temp they run.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great advise.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

olde-goat said:


> Good suggestion, but too much work at this point. Transmission is already assembled.


sorry, I thought it was still an empty case.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you're going to have mirrors under the chassis, who of consequence is going to see the tranny case? Weren't they just raw aluminum?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree


----------

